# Selling Milled Wood



## wkies (Aug 31, 2010)

Just getting started milling. I already have a number of boards milled - how do other people sell/market their wood?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Aug 31, 2010)

It is a good idea to ask around and find out if anyone is interested in your wood.
If not, use it yourself.


----------



## 1947wdx (Aug 31, 2010)

I've had one person ask if I could mill some lumber for them, but I have too many projects of my own that need the lumber first... 

Plus, unless you have a band mill, I don't see how you could make it worth your time.


----------



## wkies (Aug 31, 2010)

I do have band saw - The Hudson Farm Boss-36" portable sawmill. I have a number of projects that I have supplied wood for for our farm (residing barns, fencing, framing materials) but will have extra milled lumber including walnut, cherry, and cedar. 

Wondering what others do to market their lumber - ads, Craiglist, brokers...?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 31, 2010)

wkies said:


> I do have band saw - The Hudson Farm Boss-36" portable sawmill. I have a number of projects that I have supplied wood for for our farm (residing barns, fencing, framing materials) but will have extra milled lumber including walnut, cherry, and cedar.
> 
> Wondering what others do to market their lumber - ads, Craig list, brokers...?



Helps to also know local cabinet makers as well. Finnish carpenters.


----------



## qbilder (Aug 31, 2010)

Talk to other farmers in your area. They always want lumber for this & that. You might not be getting top dollar as if you are selling grade lumber, but it'll be worth your effort. Might think about bartering, too. A neighbor farm could cut & bail your hay fields for you in exchange for lumber, for example. Often times bartering is worth more than money and it's not taxed. Just a thought.


----------



## gemniii (Aug 31, 2010)

smokinj said:


> Helps to also know local cabinet makers as well. Finnish carpenters.


There are many other carpenters, Japanese, Swedish, American that use wood, not just the Finnish


----------



## dancan (Aug 31, 2010)

wkies said:


> Just getting started milling. I already have a number of boards milled - how do other people sell/market their wood?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



First thing , Welcome Aboard !
I don't have a mill but I do haul my trees to a friend who does so I split the lumber with him , I had a stock pile of boards with no end use in mind so I built a garbage bag box a few weekends ago and put it on display at my other job (on a busy street) with a for sale sign on it .
Three weeks into it I have no boards left and now have to haul more logs to the mill .
This works for me but but it's not my only source for income and I'm sure others will chime in with tips and insight with what works for them .


----------



## BIG JAKE (Sep 1, 2010)

Craigslist is a good place to advertise for lumber-materials section. Rough lumber always has it's uses. Also bulletin boards, flyers etc. Might aggravate a few with the flyers but they'll get over it.


----------

